# Are grape vines poisonous?



## NellRosk (6 July 2014)

I know that grapes are toxic to dogs but we have a vine plant in the garden and the 2 dogs are obsessed with it and have decimated it in about a week. I haven't noticed any loose stools, vomiting etc but if grapes are bad does this mean the plant they grow on is?! Googled it and got mixed reviews hmm. Thanks!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (6 July 2014)

From what I can recall when I've read about it, I agree with you, it is somewhat unclear. But as I've understood it, grape vine plants are considered dangerous for dogs, because it can grow grapes on them, which the dog potentially could eat, but I might have misunderstood that. 

I've read that some people are wondering about if perhaps e.g. pesticides used to protect the plant and growing grapes, could be the reason/a reason for why grapes can be toxic for dogs. And since not everyone use pesticides, it could perhaps explain why some dogs seems to be able to eat grapes without problems.

Hypothetically, if you haven't used any pesticides on the plant, and it didn't have any fungal toxin on it, hopefully they'll be okay. Besides phoning the veterinarian, I'm not sure you can do much else than keep your fingers crossed, and continue to lookout for any signs of that it has affected them.


----------



## dogatemysalad (6 July 2014)

I think the whole plant is toxic to dogs but not humans.


----------



## NellRosk (6 July 2014)

On my phone and struggling to quote, but thanks FL for that.. It is unclear isn't it! Some say they are and some say they aren't. I'll do as you say and continue to monitor them. I am actually going away tomorrow for a week but they'll be with my mum who's very competent and will take them down to the vets at the first hint of trouble. And I've chucked the vine away as it was half dead anyway from them eating it!


----------



## FinnishLapphund (7 July 2014)

Some years ago, I had one dog that every spring out on our walks, ate as many wood anemones (Anemone nemorosa) as she could get hold of. I tried my best to stop her, since they contains poisonous chemicals that are toxic to animals (including humans), but she still usually managed to eat some leaves and flowers every now and then (they grow in patches everywhere in spring, both in the woods and along the roads). It never seemed to cause her any harm, but it is difficult, when you don't know whether they do it because it actually isn't causing them any harm, or because they don't recognise/know that it is a poisonous plant which they should avoid. 

Before I knew better, it has happened through the years that some of my bitches in very rare occasions have gotten a seedless grape or two, and I/my bitches was lucky and nothing happened to them, hopefully your dogs are also okay. 
I'm glad you're going to leave them with someone you trust, and I hope you have an enjoyable holiday.


----------

